# salt free ice melt??



## RedneckPlowGuy (Oct 18, 2006)

Hey guys, we are in the middle of an ice storm and i need to get ice melt before this ice decides to really freeze down. My mom refuses to get any ice melt that contains any kind of salt or salt byproduct. So, is there such an ice melt that contains 100% no salt???


----------



## terrapro (Oct 21, 2006)

fire :salute:


----------



## BSDeality (Dec 5, 2005)

terrapro;667604 said:


> fire :salute:


HAH, I was thinking the same thing.


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

CMA but I doubt your mom will pay $100 /bag.


----------



## Superior L & L (Oct 6, 2006)

All the ice melter on the "regular" retail market are salt with a % of other products. Most bags will not tell you the % because thats there secret to more profit. The more salt and less CMA's the more profit


----------



## T-MAN (Jan 9, 2001)

Are you looking for sodium chloride free (rock salt) or chloride free ? If you dont want sodium purchase calcium, or magnesium chloride ? Dows stuff is readily available.


----------



## DCSpecial (Nov 16, 2008)

I've used "Ice Melt Down".

Organic compound that melts down to 0*F.
Contains NO salt or chlorides.
Safe for pets, children, etc...

Downside is that it's around $28 per 50lb bag.

It's pellets, spreads really nice.


----------



## Luther (Oct 31, 2007)

terrapro;667604 said:


> fire :salute:


That would be about it. Even Pelladow has 3-7% salt in it.


----------



## SnowMelt2006 (Nov 27, 2006)

TCLA;668023 said:


> That would be about it. Even Pelladow has 3-7% salt in it.


Almost correct:

Total Alkali Salts (as NaCl), max. 4.3%


----------



## RedneckPlowGuy (Oct 18, 2006)

Heres a link to the product i ended up buying.....its called EcoSalt and theres a bit about it in the link below, i will also paste the bit about ecosalt.

http://www.snisolutions.com/?id=products&cid=2

ECO Salt

* Up to 80% less corrosive than salt
* Works to -20°F
* 2-3 day residual effect
* Reduces salt consumption by 15-30%
* Available; Bulk, 1-Ton Super Sak 50# or 20# Bags


----------



## JDiepstra (Sep 15, 2008)

RedneckPlowGuy;667475 said:


> Hey guys, we are in the middle of an ice storm and i need to get ice melt before this ice decides to really freeze down. My mom refuses to get any ice melt that contains any kind of salt or salt byproduct. So, is there such an ice melt that contains 100% no salt???


Whats the deal with your mom?


----------



## DCSpecial (Nov 16, 2008)

I don't know on the original poster's case, but I get the Ice Melt Down with no salt or chlorides for people who are pretty particular about their pets. Use it on brick pavers as well.


----------



## RedneckPlowGuy (Oct 18, 2006)

my mom is mainly afraid its gonna eat through our driveway in like 2 mos or something......shes just thinking dumb LOL!


----------



## RacerBren (Nov 6, 2005)

I think you just bought a bag of treated salt, or liquid.


----------



## kipcom (Feb 3, 2001)

Use liquid Bare Ground ( search it )


----------



## RedneckPlowGuy (Oct 18, 2006)

RacerBren;669095 said:


> I think you just bought a bag of treated salt, or liquid.


eh whatever,,,,nothin in this area is salt free i think anyway pus they all claim its driveway/sidewalk safe and wont hurt grass/plants etc.


----------



## Mick (May 19, 2001)

Straight Magic -0. If you can get any and have a sprayer that has no aluminum.


----------



## elite1msmith (Sep 10, 2007)

just put down the bulk rock, and tell her its special


----------



## terrapro (Oct 21, 2006)

elite1msmith;673564 said:


> just put down the bulk rock, and tell her its special


yeah, tell her its all organic with no added preservatives or growth hormones. she will be happy then, it seems to work for grocery stores.


----------



## elite1msmith (Sep 10, 2007)

also tell here it cost alot this year, so she is gonna owe you.... (beer money)


----------



## hydro_37 (Sep 10, 2006)

Hey Zach. Email me about ice melt for the drive. My PM doesn't work. [email protected]


----------

